# Snl



## coloradoemt (Feb 19, 2006)

Check out this SNL skit. Went to Ops yesterday to resupply and another crew was playing it. Gave me a good laugh!! It is a skit about Blue Oyster Cult.

http://www.break.com/


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 19, 2006)

The cowbell skit is one of the best.  

Check this out: http://www.geekspeakweekly.com/cowbell/


----------



## MMiz (Feb 19, 2006)

Great skit.  Cowbell one wins hands down though.  It's legendary!  I always laugh when someone says it, no matter how many times its been done


----------



## Jon (Feb 19, 2006)

yeah.... I've heard this enough from one of our guys - 

"He's got the Fever  - - And the only cure is MORE COWBELL!!!"


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 20, 2006)

Cowbell, I don't get it?


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 24, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> Cowbell, I don't get it?


 
Find a cow with a bell on it so the owner knows where it is, take said bell off of cow. Remove striker from inside same bell. Hold bell and hit it with a drum stick. Whats not to get?   If you still do not get it insert larger sense of humor as well....


----------

